# RecipeDB - Maibock



## Duff (10/2/08)

Maibock  Ale - Maibock  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Used the Oktoberfest/Marzen WLP820 to try and accentuate the maltiness, as I didn't have any WLP833. Will use that next to build up a big cake for a Doppelbock.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.23 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.11 kg JWM Caramalt    0.11 kg JWM Light Munich    0.06 kg Weyermann Melanoidin       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      22 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    15 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     1000 ml White Labs WLP820 - Octoberfest/Marzen Lager       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.07 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.022 (calc)   Bitterness 24.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.23%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 20 days   Secondary 20 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

